# question on aggression and heat cycle



## outdoorguy1979 (Oct 30, 2018)

hi to all I am new to this site and this is my first German Shepard, so I'm having some issues with my female pup so let me give you a lil info on her.

I have a female German Shepard that is 9 months old, she is AKC straight back tri color, she is being aggressive to all dogs and strangers and is in her first heat cycle 3rd week. we live in W.V and Went to IN to get her, her dob is 1/1/18 and when we got her, her parents where on site and very friendly.
we have had her at puppy play dates at pet smart but she didn't take to it at first but after 6 months she was doing better, we did this till she was 6 months old. we also have a small rescue dog about 11 yrs old and she has started biting our rescue neck on the back side. she loves car rides and loves the outside. 


anyway she is a good pup for the most part but is getting very aggressive to other dogs and people. she will take a stance bark while showing her teeth while wagging her tail ears perked up. when walking her she does the same when walking her but she pulls and lunges now. she is also pulling when I walk her so I had to get a prong collar so she does not pull much now. but i am wanting her 
aggression to stop and could use some help and advise. she does ok with my kids and i know she loves attention and will pull on our clothes when she wants some attention and to be played with.. i hope i have gave enough info.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

How much of a role her heat is having on her behavior is hard to say, it varies drastically from one dog to another. But from what you've said, it sounds like it isn't really new behavior, just intensified. Either way IMHO the solution is training. If she's lunging when wearing a prong, it's most likely not being used properly. I suggest that you find a good, balanced trainer in your area to help you! They can show you how to fit the prong correctly, and also how to use it effectively.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

It depends greatly on the female, but heat cycles and pregnancy can drive some pretty serious dog and even human aggressive behaviors in many bitches. It can partly be a training thing, but do be aware that hormones are driving the bus.


----------



## outdoorguy1979 (Oct 30, 2018)

I will be putting her thru training soon I also think she is a alfa female, she is a good dog and this heat that she is in sucks 

the prong collar does slip a lil but I don't want to take another link out just yet.


----------

